# Help! My GR puppy keeps trying to eat my food.



## collie (Jul 19, 2008)

When I'm eating a meal, he will always try to climb up the table (I have a rather low dining table) and try to eat my food, even right after feeding him!!! (He is ALWAYS hungry). Maybe I should change my current table to a higher one? But then he'd grow and the issue wouldnt be solved anyway. I've tried saying NO! very firmly but he doesnt listen... any suggestions? Thanks.


----------



## z24pride (May 13, 2008)

I have heard of leaving a pc of buttered toast on the table, and a sprinkle of the bitter spray...
the dog soon learns that human food is disgusting... (also seen hot sauce used but didn't like this so much)
Seen this on one of the dog training shows on tv...


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

If you have a crate, put him in that area while you are eating. If you dont have a crate then I would put him in a bathroom or safe place. You should be able to eat in peace without him trying to climb up.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I agree with crating while you eat. He is too young for table training yet. You just end up saying leave it constantly and YOU end up with an upset stomach.
Once he is trained in the long down stay, he can lay away from you while you eat.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Several Options:

Prevent him from being able to GET to the table by:

- putting him in a crate or behind a baby gate in a different area
- teaching him to do a down stay on his bed away from the table (as he gets older)
- set him up on his dog bed with a great chew bone and use a tether to keep him from being able to leave the dog bed.
- try setting him up with a great chew bone, stuffed KONG, etc. even if he's loose to see if that keeps him "busy" while you eat.


----------

